# Grim Reaper Broadhead Kill Photos?



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

Here is one from last year with the 1 3/8" .. this was exit.

Blood was wiped off deer because the pic was used for a review. The blood trail was insane....went all of 40 yards tops. I was taking pics of the trail with my cell and sending them to the wife....she said my God, is that all blood??? :tongue:


----------



## ventilator44 (Feb 25, 2010)

from what ive read the last two days on AT, GR heads will penetrate bone, hog shield, kevlar, rib bones, steel barrels, plywood and dirt.

must be the best heads available fixed or mechanical. if you dont have them yet you are missing out.!!


----------



## mdnabors (Sep 20, 2009)

Wish I saved the pics I took last year of the first doe I killed with the Reapers. Complete pass thru from 25yds with the 1 3/4" cut Razortips. She ran less than 25yds and was done. I could stick 3 fingers in entrance hole and 4 fingers in exit hole. These things do massive damage!


----------



## SEKreaper (Nov 17, 2008)

My money wont go to any others. Damage is unreal


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

For some reason, this mechanical has escaped my attention. I have dabbled in Rage, Spitfire, Miniblasters, Wolverines, Tekans, Steeleheads, etc. The most advanced of the lot may be the Grim Reaper.


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Only 45# draw weight. Did quite a bit of testing with Reapers and fixed blade Muzzy's prior to last season with such a light DW and determined Reapers had the same penetration as the Muzzy's. A little hesitant to let Jr. use Reapers with only 45# but the testing gave me faith. Turned out to be a good choice. He had instructions to avoid the shoulder and he did. A tad back but still managed the liver and lung on both. Neither went far (maybe 50 yards).

He got pass throughs on both these deer. Quartering away:


----------



## AERO63 (Feb 26, 2008)

Here are links to threads I've made over the past 18 months or so...everything was taken with Grim Reaper Razortips. :thumbs_up *ventilator44...this is for you!! Hahaha!! *

South Africa

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1220734

Missouri Whitetail

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1068013

Utah Elk

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=999604

and video...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1129987

Texas Hogs

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=850383

Utah Deer (Graphic)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=774295

and not so graphic...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=773179

Utah Elk (another one)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=739881

Manitoba Black Bear

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=702221


----------



## Archeroni (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh, and amazingly, no camo, face paint, scent lok or any other gimmicks.

Just a lot of practice (former indoor and 3D state champ in his division) and good stand placement and no nerves.


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Any 1-3/4'' pics?


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Roskoes said:


> For some reason, this mechanical has escaped my attention. I have dabbled in Rage, Spitfire, Miniblasters, Wolverines, Tekans, Steeleheads, etc. The most advanced of the lot may be the Grim Reaper.


That surprises my Roskoe. Knowing how well you like mechs.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

I second the 1 3/4" pics! Thats the head Im thinking about trying. I just hope I still can get a passthrough with them like the 1 3/8" ones.


----------



## LeftemLeakin (Feb 19, 2007)

1 3/4" and had no trouble following the bloodtrail.


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

AERO63 said:


> Here are links to threads I've made over the past 18 months or so...everything was taken with Grim Reaper Razortips. :thumbs_up *ventilator44...this is for you!! Hahaha!! *
> 
> South Africa
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed the Africa link. :thumbs_up


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Shot one of the 1-3/4" cut into my 18-1 yesterday and it's not opening on entrance. I don't see how it's not? Possibly opening inside the target?


----------



## robbcayman (Jul 28, 2007)

kentwood1 said:


> Shot one of the 1-3/4" cut into my 18-1 yesterday and it's not opening on entrance. I don't see how it's not? Possibly opening inside the target?


I've heard that they close as they are exiting. Try to tape a piece of paper to your target and see if you have deploy marks on the paper.


----------



## weave (Oct 17, 2002)

kentwood1 said:


> Shot one of the 1-3/4" cut into my 18-1 yesterday and it's not opening on entrance. I don't see how it's not? Possibly opening inside the target?


Go to youtube and look at their videos.....if you are not a reaper fan, that is ok too....I want you to look at the head as it hits the gel and how it behaves as it enters into it. I think it will answer your questions.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

heres my first reaper kill, first of many. lol love those heads! this deer was about 8 yards and ever so slightly quartering to me. I was about 17 ft up. she ran about 50 yards and blood was everywhere.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

I have never used the Reapers either, mostly using steelheads and spitfires. Might have to give them a try this year though, as 125 grain steelheads are getting harder to find.


----------



## ks_kiwi (Dec 22, 2004)

Here's some - the heart shot is the 1 3/4" - she still managed about 90 yds after that 
Other two are entrance wounds with the 1 3/8"
The neck shot was unintentional :embara: but fortunately still effective.


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

Impressive!


----------



## fla_archer (Sep 24, 2008)

shot an 8pt on Saturday with the 1 3/4 Reapers. Complete pass through, great blood trail. Huge entry and exit wounds


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

fla_archer said:


> shot an 8pt on Saturday with the 1 3/4 Reapers. Complete pass through, great blood trail. Huge entry and exit wounds


Pics?


----------



## fla_archer (Sep 24, 2008)

my pops is still in the woods. hes got the camera. pics will be up later this week hopefullly


----------



## ohiobeagler (Jul 29, 2009)

All of you 1 3/4 inch users. What poundage are you pulling? I'm curious what kind of energy is needed to ensure pass throughs with these.


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

I would like to know also. I'm gonna give them a try and I think I have around 72% KE.


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

fla_archer said:


> shot an 8pt on Saturday with the 1 3/4 Reapers. Complete pass through, great blood trail. Huge entry and exit wounds


Kinda early for deer season:darkbeer:


----------



## henry jay (May 9, 2010)

UTGrad said:


> Kinda early for deer season:darkbeer:


not in southern florida where the deer are in rut:wink:


----------



## DIRTY_MONTANA (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm jealous of the early season in Florida...I got a couple more weeks still. Anyone ever had problems with the grim reaper blades bending after penetration or does it even matter? My buddies broadhead was pretty screwed up after he shot it, but the deer was down so it obviously didn't matter much.


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## pselover (Jul 2, 2009)

these pics are from a 2 inch Grim Reaper that my cuz used.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow now thats a hole!


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

DIRTY_MONTANA said:


> Anyone ever had problems with the grim reaper blades bending after penetration or does it even matter? My buddies broadhead was pretty screwed up after he shot it, but the deer was down so it obviously didn't matter much.


Ive never found a mechanical BH that did not bend a little after hitting bone. But, even when they have bent, they did the job and the deer was dead. 

I do not expect expandables to look perfect if they kill a deer. Im content if I kill a deer and ruin a BH.

The only problem Ive had with these heads after impact is: The blades sometimes do not wanna stay closed. The spring gets weak and the blades wont stay shut(sometimes).

Overall good BH


----------



## kentwood1 (Jul 5, 2009)

pselover said:


> these pics are from a 2 inch Grim Reaper that my cuz used.


Now that is a hole!


----------



## TheKingofKings (Sep 25, 2006)

Grim Reapers are nasty. Never had a issue with them, and nothing but positive results.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

ttt


----------

